# Goat Story ARCO



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

The Goat Story ARCO grinder (to be released soon) looks intriguing:

https://www.goat-story.com/pages/arco

It makes bold claims of a range from Turkish -> Cold Brew and functioning as a traditional hand grinder or an electrically driven one; it will be interesting to see if it can deliver on its promises (and how much it costs).


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

I saw this and will follow it with interest. Launching soon on Kickstarter - struggling to think of an entry price point for something claiming what it is.


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

THR_Crema said:


> I saw this and will follow it with interest. Launching soon on Kickstarter - struggling to think of an entry price point for something claiming what it is.


 I don't expect the price to be low (based on the RRP of the Gina) and I suspect this is an expect the worst, hope for the best type of deal (based in the claims); but I am also following with interest.


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

Kickstarter: $299 (RRP: $499)
Hand grinder only: $150


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

steffanjtaylor said:


> The Goat Story ARCO grinder (to be released soon) looks intriguing:
> 
> https://www.goat-story.com/pages/arco
> 
> It makes bold claims of a range from Turkish -> Cold Brew and functioning as a traditional hand grinder or an electrically driven one; it will be interesting to see if it can deliver on its promises (and how much it costs).


 Most hand grinders cover an unuseably wide range because you can turn the adjustment until the burr drops out.

"Only 63mm wide", seems an odd selling point, Feldgrind is 50mm, Lido (the bit you hold) 53mm, Zass Quito (an Akantus design also the basis for Commandante & inspiration for many others) 60mm.

"Best in class burrs", translates as "the same as many others use". So, normal then.

I do like the concept of the micrometer style adjustment though, saves having to drop the catch cup & count clicks (like the other Akantus based designs).


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Most hand grinders cover an unuseably wide range because you can turn the adjustment until the burr drops out.
> 
> "Only 63mm wide", seems an odd selling point, Feldgrind is 50mm, Lido (the bit you hold) 53mm, Zass Quito (an Akantus design also the basis for Commandante & inspiration for many others) 60mm.
> 
> ...


 I'm skeptical it can deliver on its marketing, but it looks interesting.

I agree, as you point out, the range of features of the hand grinder itself look reasonably standard- I think the promise is really in the hybrid hand/electric concept.

Additionally, a hand grinder that could reasonably grind, even for espresso, with enough fidelity of adjustment at $150 (ignoring the electric end completely) would be quite well placed in a market where the JX Pro is £190 and a Comandante with Red Clix is ~£250.


----------



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

Quite interesting..

Love the hybrid idea as you say and even the hand grinder only... Do we know dates?


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

Folinho said:


> Quite interesting..
> 
> Love the hybrid idea as you say and even the hand grinder only... Do we know dates?


 The only indication they have released so far on timing is that it will be a Kickstarter campaign first and this statement:

"Here's the deal. 
We have the final prototypes ready and our next step is just a bit of fine tuning. Then we're off to production. "


----------



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

I think it is still gonna take few months then...

Thanks!


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

It seems to have gone live:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/goat-mug/arco-2-in-1-coffee-grinder?ref=f3jg4x&utm_source=Kickstarter&utm_medium=Newsletter&utm_campaign=Link


----------



## Cafe675 (Jun 22, 2015)

it looks very good, but it makes me suspicious that for "so little" it does so much, although...history would repeat itself if it goes the same way as the Niche 🙄 theoretically it is better than other more expensive hand grinders and in addition it can be converted to electric, it is "single dose" and "zero retention"... it is too beautiful to be true


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Cafe675 said:


> it looks very good, but it makes me suspicious that for "so little" it does so much, although...history would repeat itself if it goes the same way as the Niche 🙄 theoretically it is better than other more expensive hand grinders and in addition it can be converted to electric, it is "single dose" and "zero retention"... it is too beautiful to be true


 All hand grinders are single dose and zero retention. The ability to run it with a motor is a big selling point. The smaller burr set should make it comparable to any other grinder in that class, like the Jxpro and Lidos etc. It is stepped grinder but with lots of steps, more than the Jxpro has, so in theory not as good as stepless adjustment but the steps could be so fine that it actually becomes a positive for repeatability. The only thing that stands out to me is there isn't a lower bearing beneath the burrs but I think that's quite common...If you're in the market for such a grinder then get one at their special prices.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cafe675 said:


> it looks very good, but it makes me suspicious that for "so little" it does so much, although...history would repeat itself if it goes the same way as the Niche 🙄 theoretically it is better than other more expensive hand grinders and in addition it can be converted to electric, it is "single dose" and "zero retention"... it is too beautiful to be true


 Other than easy electric conversion, why do you say it is, "better than other more expensive hand grinders"?


----------



## Cafe675 (Jun 22, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Other than easy electric conversion, why do you say it is, "better than other more expensive hand grinders"?


 Sorry, I should have said "it looks better", not that "it is". Either they are very good at marketing or the grinder really is, it looks very well built. What I wonder is if it could replace other electric grinders, I think not, it is a different concept of grinder but it certainly looks good


----------



## Mike B (Dec 27, 2019)

I've gone ahead and backed this. Think it's an interesting concept and build quality looks good. Now just have to wait five months to find out...


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

Mike B said:


> I've gone ahead and backed this. Think it's an interesting concept and build quality looks good. Now just have to wait five months to find out...


 I'd be very interested to hear your thoughts on it once it arrives.


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

I backed and then cancelled - having a month long argument with myself about whether to go with this or get a Niche next time they are available.

Is now live on Indiegogo - 3k backers on Kickstarter, changed the spec to 3 dials of 60 adjustments on each. Price increased to $350 for full set (same $150 for hand grinder only) For the coffee geeks out there if you go to the kickstarter page in the update section there is an interesting analysis of grind quality - didn't really understand it myself but it looks impressive!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/goat-mug/arco-2-in-1-coffee-grinder?ref=discovery&term=arco

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/arco-2-in-1-coffee-grinder--2#/

still having the conversation - get this or niche 🙂 - wife says have to choose def not both!!


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

I backed it too, now a loong wait


----------



## Mike B (Dec 27, 2019)

Somehow I'm doing a lot of waiting for coffee gear at the moment. Also currently 3 weeks in to a fairly long wait for a 9barista. Still the best things come to those who wait. And I'm confident that the arco will at least be on a par with other quality hand grinders and I like the concept...


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Mike B said:


> Somehow I'm doing a lot of waiting for coffee gear at the moment. Also currently 3 weeks in to a fairly long wait for a 9barista. Still the best things come to those who wait. And I'm confident that the arco will at least be on a par with other quality hand grinders and I like the concept...


To be honest I am very happy if for the special price I paid it will be as good as a JX Pro or Comandante. I took advantage of the special price and will receive a complete one plus a manual one, my idea is to use the electric one for espresso and the other manual one for filters so I don't have to continuously dial in.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I've back this too on Kickstarter. Think it worked out to £260ish with delivery. Looking forward to it, I personally think it looks great. I'm gonna put it up against my Niche and see what's best. There's a YouTube video Goat Story put out showing the machine running and grinding for filter coffee manually by hand and then switching to electric to grind for espresso.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

ooow 2-in-1 ....will be interesting to hear what peole have to say once they've tested it :classic_smile:


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

@DavecUK I am curious whether you have plans for a review or if they will send you a unit? Thank you


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

profesor_historia said:


> @DavecUK I am curious whether you have plans for a review or if they will send you a unit? Thank you


 I don't actually contact companies myself... and no one from their company has contacted me.... So no, I won't be doing a review.

Interestingly they already have all the money they need...have launched the product, why would they want a review, it's not like they are testing or going to change anything based on what I say. Process is well underway. Niche got to me a long time *before *they went to Indeigogo for funding.

It's a pity because it would have been quite interesting to do one..


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> I don't actually contact companies myself... and no one from their company has contacted me.... So no, I won't be doing a review.
> 
> Interestingly they already have all the money they need...have launched the product, why would they want a review, it's not like they are testing or going to change anything based on what I say. Process is well underway. Niche got to me a long time *before *they went to Indeigogo for funding.
> 
> It's a pity because it would have been quite interesting to do one..


 i do hope you get the chance to do a review - i know i have found your reviews (written and filmed) incredibly valuable.

What i particularly like about this product and also with Niche is that they are trying to solve consumer problems to make them more accessible to the beginner.

I have absolutely no idea whether this product will be any good as a grinder, but i am sold on the way it looks and how they have gone about designing it. Fingers crossed it is a great product


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

jonr2 said:


> i do hope you get the chance to do a review - i know i have found your reviews (written and filmed) incredibly valuable.
> What i particularly like about this product and also with Niche is that they are trying to solve consumer problems to make them more accessible to the beginner.
> I have absolutely no idea whether this product will be any good as a grinder, but i am sold on the way it looks and how they have gone about designing it. Fingers crossed it is a great product


Well as I have already paid for it I hope it will be good enough . Jokes apart, if it's at least at the same level as Comandante or 1zpresso JX Pro, K Plus or Kinu I'll declare myself satisfied. Don't have very high expectations.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

profesor_historia said:


> Well as I have already paid for it I hope it will be good enough   . Jokes apart, if it's at least at the same level as Comandante or 1zpresso JX Pro, K Plus or Kinu I'll declare myself satisfied. Don't have very high expectations.


 They would have to work quite hard to not make it comparable to the steel burr, bearing supported hand grinders. I'm sure you'll be OK.


----------



## Matt D (Apr 13, 2020)

Good morning , I have just watched an update from Arco , very informative interview with the designer , engineer and owner Update


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Matt D said:


> Good morning , I have just watched an update from Arco , very informative interview with the designer , engineer and owner Update


Well to be honest they don't say too much, I've seen the online event, however I am curious about what future products they have in mind .


----------

